# Plains Drifter's Journal



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Eek! Eek! Eek!! I'm so excited! We pulled the horses out of the pasture and we're going to cut Calamity and Fujita out of the herd and I will finally get to start my journey with Calamity!! Woohoo!! Boy are my hands going to be full in the coming months!! Life is soo good!!!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

9-25-09
I was able to touch Calamity for the first time yesterday. We have her in a small pen and I'm the only one feeding her. For the first time I'm able to slowly walk up to her and touch her shoulder and rub her. She doesn't allow it for more than a few seconds, but it's a start.

Was able to put a halter and lead rope on Fujita. She's walking around in a stall with it on at the moment.

9-26-09

I was able to walk up to Calamity and rub her shoulder for appx 10 seconds before "I" withdrew. Did this repeatedly today. We seem to be making some progress. While I was standing there with my back turned to her, she came up and sniffed my shoulder before withdrawing. 

I know what I'd do if this was a yearling...training a large horse thats never been handled has some challenges.

Today I was able to get Fujita to follow me very easily with the lead rope (in her stall). She walked when I asked and stopped when I asked. I have yet to take her out of the barn yet because the herd is still hanging around and I don't have backup this weekend if she were to try to bolt.


----------

